# Official report on Salisbury rail collision...



## caravanman (Feb 22, 2022)

Folk might be interested to read the detailed report published today into the Salisbury rail collision a few months ago.

( Salisbury train crash: Major incident as two trains collide. )


The RAIB today have published their interim report on this accident. An extract can be found below:



> *Summary*
> 
> 1 At around 18:43 hrs on 31 October 2021, train reporting number 1L53, the 17:20 hrs South Western Railway passenger service from London Waterloo to Honiton, collided with the side of train 1F30, the 17:08 hrs Great Western Railway passenger service from Portsmouth Harbour to Bristol Temple Meads. The collision took place at Salisbury Tunnel Junction, which is on the immediate approach to Fisherton tunnel, near Salisbury in Wiltshire.
> 
> ...


----------

